# Pies and Prejudice-book about the north



## cyberfairy (Mar 27, 2007)

Just want to give a shout out about Pies and Prejudice-In search of the North by Stuart Maconie-Anyone read it? Halfway through and finding it hilarious-so far seems a very funny affectionate description of 'The North' and well worth a read


----------



## Geoff Collier (Apr 2, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Just want to give a shout out about Pies and Prejudice-In search of the North by Stuart Maconie-Anyone read it? Halfway through and finding it hilarious-so far seems a very funny affectionate description of 'The North' and well worth a read



It starts off well. We both agree that the north starts at Crewe and it mentions the exquisite North Staffs oatcake


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2007)

I read it - tis mildly diverting, though he does repeat himself a bit.
I like what he has to say though.


----------



## christonabike (Apr 2, 2007)

Is that the one where he goes on about "coming around for supper" being different in the north than it is in the south?

Funny that one


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, he says if he gets asked for supper, he'd turn up in his pajamas and dressing gown


----------



## christonabike (Apr 2, 2007)

I found the concept of supper with folks a bit weird and I come from Boston, Lincs


----------



## Hi-ASL (Apr 2, 2007)

Leaving aside all this "coming round for supper" business, which seems a bit weird: what time's suppertime in the south?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2007)

At tea time


----------



## Hi-ASL (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh right. How bizarre.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 2, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> At tea time



I've lived in the South most of my life and we have tea at tea time, I think its a posh southern thing.

Though I know you to you northerners all southerners are posh


----------



## chio (Apr 2, 2007)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> the exquisite North Staffs oatcake


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I've lived in the South most of my life and we have tea at tea time, I think its a posh southern thing.
> 
> Though I know you to you northerners all southerners are posh



children have tea

adults have supper


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

I heard him talk on the radio about this book the other day and he said that researching and writing it has reminded him of whats good about the North and he is moving back.


----------

